

Ask HN: Scientists of HN – how, why, and when did you decide to leave academia? - ISL

In particular, how much do you miss unrestricted work on fundamental science?
======
danelectro
>how . . . did you decide

I like to build laboratories, working in an institution would not be as
rewarding to me unless I build it myself or it reflects my vision.

>why . . . did you decide

so I could do better practical (paying) work, including better fundamental
science (far-future payoff) than was allowed in established academic or
industrial institutions.

>when did you decide

ASAP.

Independent and self-funded, I did not miss as much unrestricted work than I
would have in academic or industrial labs which are much more restricted.

I consider myself fortunate that I did serve large industrial outfits which
were able to pay the bills for so long using only 1 percent of my technical
abilities.

Don't try this at home.

------
dekhn
I left academia in '06 or '07\. However, I still do unrestricted work on
fundamental science in my 20% time.

------
turnip1979
I work at an industrial lab so haven't technically left academia. What
"unrestricted work on fundamental science do you speak of"? Apart from a few
groups at MSR, I don't believe this happens much in industrial labs these
days. I do miss my grad school days in case you are wondering :p

